# Rats suddenly skittish? HELP



## ratty_milkshake (Feb 24, 2014)

Last night i cleaned the cage and had the rats play on the couch as i usually do. But they did not play. They hid and just stared at me. So i thought the sound of the bars rattling might have scared them. I picked them up and put them back in the cage and they immediately just found a corner or hammock and just stayed there. no exploring like they usually do. This morning it didnt look like they ate much either. I always get up early to play with them but this morning they just didnt come to the cage door. Not even my crazy baby Jelly who i always struggle to keep in the cage. They all just laid very still in their hammocks.I cant explain to you how unusual this is. I thought maybe tonight they would be better but they are just the same. And they all act the same. Its like something spooked them. Problem is nothing gets into their room except me. The window is always closed and we live on the top floor so no animal can get in. we also live in a really quiet neighborhood. I give them treats which they take but they wont come to the door to get them. I take them out to try and kind of show them to not be scared but it doesnt help too much.

*Has anyone else experienced this??*

I am so sad that they look so skittish. Its like we are back to day one. I didnt expect this to make me feel so anxious and upset.
I guess they will go back to normal but its just so sucky...


----------



## rattie_lovers (Mar 7, 2013)

Just keep doing what you normally do but make outside of cage playtime longer than usual. and offer them treats once a while and gently pet them when you do. Try introducing a new toy for them as well. I am sure they will warm back up in no time


----------

